# Jim Thiel of Thiel Audio Has Passed Away



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

“The enjoyment of music is a uniquely rewarding and inspiring human experience.”
— Jim Thiel

Jim Thiel, Head Designer and Co-Founder of Thiel Audio passed away today. 
Details are just coming out now, but I would like to say that Speaker Design and Home Audio has lost one if its true innovators today and a true icon. My deepest condolences to his family and everyone at Thiel Audio.

For over 30 Years, Jim Thiel and Co-Owner and Life Partner Kathy Gornik remained independent keeping production in Lexington, Kentucky. Jim Thiel's Time and Phase Coherent Speaker designs are some of the best available. Thiel Audio Speakers also feature furniture grade cabinetry and are absolutely beautiful speakers. 
If you are not familiar with Jim Thiel or his designs, here is an excellent interview from Stereophile: http://www.stereophile.com/interviews/221/ 

I have owned several pairs of Thiel's and loved them all. The first pair I purchased, CS 1.5's were the pair of Speakers that gave me goosebumps. The first pair of Speakers that made me feel like the sound in my room was better than anything I ever imagined possible. For whatever reason, the past few months, I have been scouring Audiogon looking for the perfect pair to build a 2 Channel system around.

While Jim Thiel may be gone, his designs will live on as will his legacy of innovation.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I have only ever heard his speakers once at a shop up in north Alabama, but I do not remember much about them. I have always heard good thing about Thiel though. I am sure he will be missed.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

very sad day...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Due to his designs being time and phase coherent, they demanded heavy duty amplification. I blew up a Denon Receiver two days after purchasing a pair of CS 1.5's. I countered with an Aragon 8008BB which proved to be an able dance partner. 

If given plenty of stable power, Thiel's sound amazing. Somewhat similar to Electrostats in that they have a relatively small sweet spot and need a stable amplifier to sound their best, they really are great speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I still have a pair of the original 04 from about 30 years ago. They have always been one of my favorite lines of speakers. 

Very sad news. My sympathy to Tom and Cathy from the old Art Colley's crowd.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Goodbye to Jim Theil*

Although I have never owned a Theil product, I have admired them many times. I also admired the integrity with which Jim apparently did all things, especially business. Turn it up heaven you got a good one yesterday...
Sadly...raying:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye to Jim Theil*

Sad new's...:sad:


----------

